# Rausfinden, wo request herkam



## Phenix (21. Jun 2009)

Hi @ll,

ich habe ein Servlet, das von mehreren JSPs die Daten verarbeiten soll. Damit ich nicht für jede JSP ein eigenes Servlet machen muss, woll ich wissen, wie man herausbekommt, von welcher JSP-Seite der gesendete Request kommt. 


Danke schonmal


----------



## SlaterB (21. Jun 2009)

man kann eine Webadresse auch direkt eintippen, insofern unmöglich herauszufinden bzw. eindeutig:
der genaue Link mit Parametern usw. ist alles was du zur Verfügung hast, nicht weniger, aber auch garantiert nicht mehr,
abgesehen von geheimen Webcams in der Nähe des Monitors des Users


----------



## HoaX (21. Jun 2009)

Referrer ? Wikipedia


----------



## Phenix (21. Jun 2009)

Vielleicht hab ich mich da nicht klar genug ausgedrückt.

Das ganze ist nur ein Projekt von unserer Schule. Ich habe also nur 5 JSPs zur Auswahl, von denen ein Request gesendet werden kann.

Kann man da nicht irgendwie was mit dem ServletContext oder sowas machen?


```
request.setAttribute("error", new ErrorBean(412, NO_DATA_SELECTED));
            request.getRequestDispatcher(Links.JSP_SEARCHEMPLOYEE).forward(request, response);
```
An der Stelle wo der request-dispatcher geholt wird und weitergeleitet wird, soll halt quasi das dynamische stehen. In etwa sowas:

```
request.getRequestDispatcher(request.getContextPath()).forward(request, response);
```


----------



## maki (22. Jun 2009)

Würde nicht fragen von welcher JSP der Aufruf kam, besser wäre es doch wenn der Request sagt was er braucht


----------

